# Florida /S. Georgia Screen Printer Needed



## bugslinger (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

We have an established online brand of T's (etc) and have relocated to NE Florida. We are looking to establish a relationship with a contract screen printing company who has the ability to relabel (removing interior tags, printing custom tagless label, as well as sewing in woven labels). The ability to fold & bag is a huge plus.
Any recommendations are greatly appreciated.

Rob


----------

